# Inicjalna krytyka Repozytorium Eaedificata

## przemos

Ta nazwa to jakiś żart rozumiem...

A propo samego repozytorium jak będę miał wolną chwilę napewno sprawdzę i podzielę się swoimi uwagami  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ten wątek dotyczył Repozytorium Eaedificāta omawianego tutaj.

----------

## unK

```
localhost portage # emerge =portage-2.2_pre7426 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/app-i18n/man-pages-pl/man-pages-pl-20070628.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: c630fc8c874655c39933e759695c94b84f95772a

!!! Expected: 1c649de6e99f6eb3be5566cc32e1bd941dbbde3c                           \!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/sys-libs/glibc/glibc-2.6.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: 87cb06c87ec67508e34111230da05f36eb63f6b3

!!! Expected: 8ae534171789e3462b3f60cc5d61a52adc2e4c58                           /!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.2_pre7426.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: b0c3ac19894af4bdef0265ce0a0cb2ba9609e7a7

!!! Expected: 1e9162520ac989b653d776b3737f827b988074e5

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.2_pre7426.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got: b0c3ac19894af4bdef0265ce0a0cb2ba9609e7a7

!!! Expected: 1e9162520ac989b653d776b3737f827b988074e5

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=portage-2.2_pre7426" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre7426 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Coś nie tak z digestami...

A ta wersja portage jest bezpieczna?   :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Ta nazwa to jakiś żart rozumiem...

 

Źle rozumiesz. "aedificāre" znaczy budować, czyli po angielsku "to build". Jednym z możliwych tłumaczeń rzeczownika "build" jest "aedificātum" (2. deklinacja). 4. deklinacja raczej odpada ze względu na prawie taką samą formę liczby mnogiej.

Przy okazji poinformuję, że repozytoria inne niż repozytorium "gentoo" nie posiadają plików w katalogu "/metadata", więc nawet mimo używania FEATURES="metadata-transfer" obliczanie zależności początkowo jest wydłużone, z związku z czym nie jest planowane, by repozytorium Eaedificāta posiadało bardzo dużą liczbę ebuildów. (Wystarczy utworzyć hak z EBUILD_PHASE="depend" w bashrc, by to zobaczyć.)

Gentoo Development Guide: CVS to RSYNC

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost portage # emerge =portage-2.2_pre7426 -pv
> 
> ...

 

Nieprawda. Masz starą wersję czegoś, co źle oblicza tę liczbę kontrolną.

(Po `ebuild portage-2.2_pre7426.ebuild manifest` `svn st` nic nie pokazuje.)

Proponuję:

```
# cd /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata

# find -name "*.ebuild" -exec ebuild {} manifest \;
```

 *unK wrote:*   

> A ta wersja portage jest bezpieczna?  

 

Tak.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Grosik

Co do patcha na glibc, to pamietam, ze jak go zaaplikowalem wyskoczyl mi potworek w stylu: "pt., 27.07.2007, 22:39:40 CEST". Szczerze mowiac przestraszylem sie... Wole date w formacie z glibc 2.5 (pon, 30 lip 2007, 22:42:18 CEST), mozliwe, ze jest nie konca "kompatybilna" z zasadami jezyka polskiego, ale juz sie do niej przyzwyczailem.

Gdyby kto byl zainteresowany tu sa patche, dzieki ktorym mozna otrzymac format daty z glibc 2.5: 

http://ecik.nonlogic.org/patche/pl_PL-dni.patch

http://ecik.nonlogic.org/patche/pl_PL-miesiace.patch

----------

## Arfrever

Chciałbym poinformować, że w wypadku posiadania Pythonu w wersji 2.5* nie jest już potrzebny pakiet "pycrypto", gdyż Portage będzie wtedy wykorzystywać nowe funkcje Pythonu. W związku z tym, jeśli nie posiada się tych pakietów, dobrze jest odmaskować Python 2.5, zainstalować go i wykonać `python-updater -i`. Obliczanie liczb kontrolnych przez Portage będzie wtedy trwało minimalnie szybciej.

 *Grosik wrote:*   

> "pt., 27.07.2007, 22:39:40 CEST"

 

A co w tej dacie jest złego?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Grosik

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Grosik wrote:*   "pt., 27.07.2007, 22:39:40 CEST" 
> 
> A co w tej dacie jest złego?

 

Nie wyglada zbyt ladnie, oczywiscie to kwestia gustu. Osobiscie wole stary format daty. Szczegolnie odstrasza mnie ten przecinek po kropce, byc moze jest to zgodne z zasadami j. polskiego, jednak nie wyglada zbyt ladnie. Podobnie data podana w formie liczbowej.

Mnie taka data nie pasuje, byc moze sa osoby, ktore sadza podobnie. Dlatego podalem linki do tamtych patchy. Sadze tez, ze dla wiekszosci uzytkownikow format daty nie ma tak naprawde znaczenia. Mozesz uznac, ze niepotrzebnie sie "czepiam"  :Wink: .

----------

## Yatmai

Każdy ma swoje zboczenia.... Mnie się podnosi w żołądku jak widzę w init komunikaty startu usług po polsku  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

eeee? po co to?

moim zdaniem overlay powinien zawierac ebuildy do oprogramowania ktorego nie dostarcza glowne drzewo portage, dostep do wersji z SVN/CVS/GIT oraz ew ebuildy 'przejsciowe' ktore pojawiaja sie w nim na jakis czas w celu wyeliminowania bledow jakie sa w portage (np. poprzez zaaplikowanie dodatkowych latek), aby zapewnic jak najwiekszy komfort uzytkowania Gentoo  :Wink: 

init po polsku?

pozygalym sie  :Cool:   :Rolling Eyes: 

ja mam nawet kde po angielsku  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> eeee? po co to?

 

[OT] Nie mogę tego pozostawić bez odpowiedzi...

Sorry, ale IMO to bardzo głupie pytanie. Przypomina mi to narzekanie (nie chce mi się sprawdzać kogo) w wątku o baselayout, że "po co go przepisywać na szybszy, jest masa innych rzeczych do poprawienia". Może i jest, może i Tobie to nie jest potrzebne do życia, ale pewnie znajdą się "ricerzy" co chcą najnowszego stuffu, bo dzięki temu ich system będzie o 0,0032% szybszy. (-;

Z ciekawości: Arfrever brałeś pod uwagę dołączenie (nie szukając daleko) np. do arcon-portage lub innego pokrycia portage (tak będzie overlay po polsku? ;-). [/OT]

PS. Odnośnie instrukcji. Jak dla mnie dziwnie wygląda Instalacja Subversionu (subversion?) i Instalacja Laymanu (laymana?), ale głowy nie dam, że ja to dobrze wymawiam. (-:

----------

## Arfrever

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> moim zdaniem overlay powinien zawierac ebuildy do oprogramowania ktorego nie dostarcza glowne drzewo portage, dostep do wersji z SVN/CVS/GIT oraz ew ebuildy 'przejsciowe' ktore pojawiaja sie w nim na jakis czas w celu wyeliminowania bledow jakie sa w portage (np. poprzez zaaplikowanie dodatkowych latek), aby zapewnic jak najwiekszy komfort uzytkowania Gentoo 

 

To repozytorium zawiera właśnie takie ebuildy, pomijając tymczasowo pierwszą wymienioną przez ciebie grupę ebuildów. Najwięcej jest ebuildów zapewniających dostęp do wersji SVN-owych.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> system będzie o 0,0032% szybszy.

 

Mi bardziej zależy na mniejszej ilości błędów oraz nowych funkcjach i możliwościach.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Odnośnie instrukcji. Jak dla mnie dziwnie wygląda Instalacja Subversionu (subversion?) i Instalacja Laymanu (laymana?), ale głowy nie dam, że ja to dobrze wymawiam. (-:

 

W drugim wypadku było poprawnie, ale zmieniłem wszystkie na mniej kontrowersyjne.

Przy okazji chciałbym poinformować, że subversion-1.5_pre26086 zawiera poprawionych już 11 błędów Gentoo.

(Subversion w oficjalnym drzewie jest utrzymywane przez kogoś, kto nie poprawia żadnych błędów, nawet tak prostych jak brakująca zależność.)

================================================

Część tych poprawek zostało skopiowanych przez Benedikta Boehma z tego repozytorium do gentoo-x86.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

